

Why Lisp Failed - j_baker
http://locklessinc.com/articles/why_lisp_failed/

======
njharman
1) was lisp ever widely used?

2) lisp (or it's close derivatives) seem to be more widely used now than ever.
It's certainly more used than most languages of it's age / period.

